# مرض الدوالي اسبابه وعلاجه



## fouad78 (23 سبتمبر 2009)

*مرض الدوالي اسبابه وعلاجه* ​ 






​ 

الدوالي مرض قديم جدا، وهو مألوف للغاية ومن الامراض الاكثر شيوعا لدى الجنس البشري علما بأن الكثير من الانشطة في حياتنا العصرية مثل العمل وقوفا، وعدم التنقل تفاقم الاضطرابات الوريدية، الا انها لا تسببها بأي حال من الاحوال.


ومن المعروف ان الدم الوريدي غير النقي يعود الى القلب. والقلب يدفع الدم النقي الى الجسم ليزود خلايا الجسم بالغذاء والاكسجين، ويدفع الوريد الدم غير المؤكسج المحمل بالفضلات الى القلب مقاوما بمشقة جاذبية الارض وذلك عن طريق انضغاط الاوردة الموجودة في باطن اخمص القدم وتقلصات عضلة ربلة الساق، واثناء هذه التقلصات يزداد حجم العضلات فتضغط على الاوردة العميقة وتعصرها مثل اسفنجة تضغط عليها. وهذه التقلصات تسبب تطابق اطراف الصمامات الوريدية على حذو واحد، لتصبح عندئذ قادرة على العمل بدقة وبدونها يمكن للدم الذي اخرجه المشي، ان يذهب في كل اتجاه.


لماذا تتسع الاوردة (الدوالي)؟ 

ثمة عوامل مهيئة واخرى مسببة لهذه الاضطرابات:


1- العوامل المهيئة: الوراثة وهي اكثر العوامل شيوعا، بمعنى ان التربة الوريدية هشة وهناك تشوه خلقي للصمامات.




2 - العوامل المسببة: ومنها داخلية وخارجية.




العوامل الداخلية:

- الاضطرابات الصماوية عند المرأة: البلوغ، الحمل، حبوب منع الحمل، المعالجات الهرمونية.

- السمنة.

- عقبات امام عودة الدم الوريدي بسبب وجود ورم ليفي ضاغط في الحوض او التهاب وريدي حوضي.



العوامل الخارجية:

- الوقوف المستديم الالزامي في بعض المهن.

- الافراط في القعود.

- الحرارة التي توسع الاوردة (الشمس، الصونا).

- التدفئة من ارضية المنازل.



اذا سبب ظهور الدوالي هو ان اطراف الصمامات لا تعود تنضم الى بعضها، فينعكس اتجاه الدوران في الاوردة، ويمكن للدم الوريدي الذي ينقصه الاوكسجين والمحمل بالفضلات، ان يخنق الانسجة من جراء ركوده في الساقين، ذلك هو السبب لكل المضاعفات (الاكزيما، التهاب الاوعية وتقرح الساق).



اعراض مرض الدوالي:

في البداية، أي في الطور الاول يعاني الشخص من ساقين مؤلمتين، يزداد تورمهما في المساء، خاصة عند تعرضهما للحرارة وقبل الحيض، وهذا الاضطراب الخفيف في البدء، يتفاقم مع ظروف الحياة (العمل وقوفا) واذا لم تتم معالجة الدوالي، ستتطور لاحقا الى مرحلة الاضطرابات النسيجية (قروح الساق، النزف، التهاب الوريد او الخثار الوريدي العميق).




كيف نتخلص من الدوالي؟


1 - العلاج المقوي للاوردة الهشة: معظم هذه الادوية يستخلص من نباتات معروفة منذ قرون: كستناء الهند، الكرمة الحمراء، الناردين، شجرة البندق، الزعرور، السرو.. الخ. وهذه الادوية تقوي جدران الاوردة الهشة والمتمددة، والان، يوجد في الصيدليات علاجات ناجعة، مثل Cyclo3 وdAFLON وغيرها.

2 - تدليك الساق المتعب والمتورم عند النوم بمرهم على ان يكون التدليك من الاسفل الى الاعلى، وبعد التدليك تغطس الساق حتى نصفه بالماء البارد.

3 - على النساء ان تتحاشى الاحذية ذات الكعوب المسطحة كثيرا التي لا سند للقوس فيها.

4 - تجنب التعرض طويلا للحرارة خاصة حرارة الشمس.

5 - ممارسة الرياضة، مثل السباحة وركوب الدراجة.

6 - استعمال جوارب او كولانات نسائية مخصصة للدوالي ذات فعالية وجميلة، تشبه الكولونات العادية ناعمة، ويوجد للرجال جوارب تثبيت.

ان هدف المعالجة هو الزام الدم الوريدي المتحقن بالعودة ثانية الى القلب، مع العلم هذه العودة هي مستحيلة في الاوردة المتسعة كثيرا والتي اطراف صماماتها متباعدة عن بعضها البعض.


ورغم التقيد الصارم بالعلاج المذكور، فان الدوالي، مع استمرار السنوات، تظهر للعيان. وعند ظهورها للعيان مع مصاحبتها لبعض المضاعفات كالقروح والالتهابات والنزف، يفضل ازالتها بالجراحة.




دوالي الحمل:

ظلت حتى عهد قريب، تنسب لاسباب ميكانيكية، بمعنى ان الرحم الحامل يضغط على اوردة الحوض الصغير ويعيق عودة الدم الوريدي، مما يؤدي الى احتقان الاوردة، توسعها، انعدام عمل الصمامات فيها وظهور الدوالي. اما اليوم تبين ان دوالي الحمل تظهر منذ الاشهر الاولى قبل ان يكبر حجم الرحم، حيث هذا يدحض الفكرة السابقة. فدوالي الحمل هي دوالي من اصل هرموني وليس ميكانيكيا، وهذا ما يفسر ظهورها المبكر.



يجب الا تعالج دوالي الحمل، فيما عدا بعض الاستثناءات، الا بعد الولادة، ويفضل الانتظار، الا في حالات الاستعجال مثل النزيف او قروح الساق. واثناء فترة الحمل، وعندما تكون الساقان مؤلمتين، ويفضل الاكتفاء بأدوية مقوية للأوردة مقوماتها الاساسية من النباتات وتكون اقل ضررا بالطفل.




وسائل منع الحمل والدوالي: 


فيما مضى خضعت وسائل منع الحمل ومشكلة علاقاتها بالدوالي لعدة تقلبات. فحبوب منع الحمل ذات العيار القوي، اضرت بالنساء اللواتي اوردتهن هشة، اذ انها فاقمت الاضطرابات الوظيفية وسببت عودة متكررة وخطيرة للدوالي، وجاء التقدم والتطور على مستوى المعرفة بموانع استعمال الحبوب، ليتيحا تقليل هذه الاخطار او حتى ازالتها. اما الحبوب ذات العيار الاصغر وتلك المتناهية في الصغر، الموجودة حاليا، فتكاد لا تضر بالدوالي عادة. لكن الحالات تختلف عن بعضها، والمقدرة على تحمل الحبوب تتفاوت من امرأة لاخرى، وعلى كل حال، قبل ان يحذر من استعمال حبوب منع الحمل ويطلب من الطبيب النسائي ابدالها باللولب، يحسن اجراء فحص عام للاوعية الدموية، والقيام، في حال ظهور اضطرابات، بتوقيف تناول الحبوب.



المصدر​


----------



## kalimooo (23 سبتمبر 2009)

جميل جداااا يا فؤاد

شكراااااا على المعلومات الرائعة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## kalimooo (23 سبتمبر 2009)

جميل جداااا يا فؤاد

شكراااااا على المعلومات الرائعة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## مريم رمسيس (23 سبتمبر 2009)

ميرسى ليك على المعلومات الهايله 
ويارب تجيب نتيجه 
وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## candy shop (23 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع فى غايه الاهميه 

لانه منتشر بكثره 

شكرااااااااااااااااا فؤاد 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## النهيسى (25 سبتمبر 2009)

*موضوع مهم جدا جدا ومفيد  الرب معاكم شكراا​*


----------



## +Coptic+ (25 سبتمبر 2009)

*موضوع جميل ومعلومات قيمة
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------

